# gentoo 中文站点草案

## EricHsu

嘿, 大家新年好!

总是见不到我冒头, 因为工作真的很忙, 昨晚还加班了一个晚上, 刚才把 gf 抛一边, 一直在回复一周累积下来的邮件, 她都生气了  :'(

赶紧说正事:

很感激 tecehux 兄的贡献, 我们有了 gentoo wiki 这样一个可以慢慢积累知识的地方; (tecehux 兄在最近的信件里补充说明道: 他的服务器上的空间不是问题  :Smile: 

在圣诞节刚过的时候, 我收到了一份厚礼, 那就是来自 Debentoo_Gao 捐赠的 gentoolinux.cn 域名以及在 dreamhost.com 上的 4.8G 的空间!

在资源已经齐备的情况下, 我现在这样考虑:

1. 我们需要一个可以大家一起积累知识的地方 - tecehux 的 wiki 解决了这个问题  :Smile: 

2. 我们需要一个用以对外的, 主要展示 gentoo 的站点

3. 我们需要设法整合已有的 gentoo 中文站点的资源, 比如 gentoo.linuxsir.org, 只有集中每一位热爱兔兔的朋友的力量, 我们才能把事情一点点做好 :Smile: 

我在考虑利用 Debentoo_Gao 兄的空间架一个 CMS, 目前考虑的是用 joomla (也就是以前的 mambo), 因为我有 mambo/joomla 的经验, 为之前的公司迁移过站点到 mambo 上, 并且写了个公司用的 template. 用 joomla 的话, 我可以快速建立起一个比较不错的站点  :Smile: 

不过我听说 drupal 也很好, 可惜我没用过, 不知朋友们有没有这方面的经验和精力? 说说意见?

好了, 先写到这里, 朋友们有想法就说噢!

----------

## punkid

支持！

我觉得很多linux网站虽然有很多好文章，但是不能进行更新维护，很多不错的文章已经失去它的实用性，所以文章应该经常进行修改，更新，维护。

还有，建议成立一个文档小组，对一些man手册，官方文档等进行组织翻译。虽然man手册，官方文档都说的很全了，但是集中精力完完整整的看完几十页的全英文文档还是挺累的活，这样很不利于兔兔新手的入门。

期待网站的成立！虽然我也是个gentoo n00b，不过能帮的上忙的我一定尽力！

----------

## EricHsu

给朋友们大概说说 gentoolinux.cn 的进展情况, 我现在正在评估 joomla 和 drupal 的长短, 目前的感觉是 joomla 可能更适合于公司型的网站, 而 drupal 在 community 方面的支持应该会更好, 而我们现在需要的就是一个 community driven 的站点. 

由于 dreamhost 的 ftp 传输特别慢, 都是几十上百 bit 这样的, 而且传一段时间就会断开, 比较痛苦, 所以也着急不来, 给点耐性  :Smile: 

要做的事情包括:

1. 选择好一个 cms

2. 架设起该 cms

3. 栏目版块设置

4. 站点模板编写

5. 内容添加

1 和 4 需要有经验的朋友的协助, 比如有 drupal 经验的朋友, 说说 drupal 的特色, 然后看看能不能挑起写模板的重任  :Smile: 

2 则我可以解决;

3 需要大家的意见, 看看 gentoo 中文这个站点需要哪些版块, 哪些栏目, 站点的主旨是什么 (我自己的大概方向是: 展示推广 gentoo 为主, 然后涉及 linux 充满魅力的方方面面)

5 则是需要在站点成立起来后由朋友们上去注册账号, 一起建设了  :Smile: 

- Eric

----------

## wokick

Drupal is ok, though not so responsive. If you like a forum, phpbb can be integrated into drupal's interface.

----------

## EricHsu

从深圳搬回家了, 准备 2 月 8 号跑北京工作去.

这些天上网都是个问题, 家里暂时连固话都没有 :'(

我自己机器上已经下载了最新的 drupal, 我会先试着熟悉它, 请朋友们耐心等待, 我会努力做好的  :Smile: 

祝兔兔用户们新年大吉噢!

----------

## ruf

做个Gentoo weekly newsletter的中文版吧。

还有Gentoo Documentation Resources里面，除了Traditional Chinese ，再翻译一个SimChinese版本吧。

这比自己另搞一个站点有意义得多。

----------

## dundas

support! EricHsu

newbie like me can still support producing docs/translating/editing, maybe not too much help toward cms, but good to do testing for ya.

feel free to contact me.

----------

## dwyimail

做到什么程度了，来北京还习惯不？

----------

## EricHsu

 *ruf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 做个Gentoo weekly newsletter的中文版吧。
> 
> 还有Gentoo Documentation Resources里面，除了Traditional Chinese ，再翻译一个SimChinese版本吧。
> ...

 

hey ruf, 你的建议非常有见地, 这让我开始重新思考在时间资源并不充分的前提下, 应该把什么事情最优先处理, 确实, gwn 的简体中文版应该是目前最迫切需要做的. 前些天在看到你的帖子之后我已经联系 gwn 的 admin 了解相关情况, 而现在, 版上的 zhllg 兄和我都在筹备开始着手翻译, tecehux 兄方面是很早就打算做这件事情了, 不过他最近似乎比较忙? 给他发邮件了, 看来暂时没能来得及处理  :Smile: 

Gentoo Doc 方面, 我 04 年的时候是把 2004.2 版时的 gentoo 手册愣是一个人翻译完了的, 后来工作了就时间少了, 现在处于无人维护状态  :Sad: 

非常感谢 ruf 的提醒  :Very Happy: 

 *dundas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> support! EricHsu
> 
> newbie like me can still support producing docs/translating/editing, maybe not too much help toward cms, but good to do testing for ya.
> ...

 

That's GREAT! gentoo 中文就需要你这样热情的 fans 的参与和支持, 我们有很多事情要做, 版上的几个朋友和我正在联系组织中, 希望能一起为 gentoo 中文 做多一点点  :Smile: 

 *dwyimail wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 做到什么程度了，来北京还习惯不？
> 
> 

 

hi dwyimail, 我春节时抽了些时间大概试用了 drupal, 发现不是那么容易就完全掌握  :Sad:  后来就忙于许多日常琐事以及由南而北的搬迁, 直到前些日子才安顿下来. 

现在每晚 20:30~22:30 之间可以用来处理邮件, 管理论坛, 文档写作, 逐渐可以为 gentoo 做更多的事情了  :Smile: 

我自己在天津呆了 4.5 年, 来到这边倒习惯得很快, 只是刚来的第三天夜里突然发了次烧, 上吐下泻了一把, 奇迹般熬过去之后就好了, 咔咔... 就是整个春节期间四处奔波攒的, 身体终于抗议了一把, hoho

现在这边的食宿环境都很好, 很习惯  :Smile: 

btw, 开源社区是靠很多志愿者们利用自己学习/工作之余的闲暇时间一点点把事情做起来的, 所以, 有时进度没有商业产品那么雷厉风行, 也请大家多给一点耐心, 一切都会有的!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cyfdecyf

好消息啊！

我是去年10月开始接触Linux的，一个月的时间从FC4到SuSE10，然后就基本不用Windows了。最早为了更多的了解Linux，打算试试Gentoo，所以在寒假开始之前看了不少Gentoo的文档，当时就一直找不到多少中文的资料，找到的也大多是繁体中文的台湾同胞们翻译的。关于安装的比较全面的文档就只有EricHsu翻译的了（不过比较老了），谢谢他了（祝他创业顺利，还有多留些时间给女朋友  :Smile: ）！寒假开始后在SuSE下安装时还是主要参考了英文的文档（还有一些从stage1开始安装的文章，当时还是先把Windows删掉了腾出空间来给Gentoo的  :Smile: ）。因为没有经验，而且看英文文档总会比较慢，所以总共花了一个星期的时间才把系统建起来，后来安装一些软件解决一些问题又花了一个星期。那半个月真是很累，我几乎每天都是6个小时花在电脑上，不过真的是学到了不少东西，如内核配置，xorg.conf的配置，字体的美化等。

接下来就是爱上Gentoo了！已经没有再装Windows的打算了，因为Gentoo更好的满足了我！

我现在很喜欢Linux。在Linux的世界（或许应该说是开源的世界）大家都无私地奉献着，给别人提供帮助。如果没有那些热心人写下他们自己曾经遇到问题的解决方法我想我的Gentoo的旅程肯定会痛苦很多，甚至都无法进行下去。我很喜欢这样的世界，我也希望自己能为这个世界贡献一份力量，在我看来帮助别人最后也会帮助到你自己！（而且如果自己不做点什么的话总会感觉有点自私了。）

虽然以我现在的能力还不能够作出什么巨大的贡献，但是就像dundas所说的，翻译和写一些自己使用过程中遇到的问题的解决方法还是可以的。我很愿意为Gentoo中文Wiki作出一点微小的贡献！另外感谢所有曾经帮助过我的人！

BTW:

话多了。现在一谈到自己的Linux经历就总是会有许多话要说，而且会变得很激动……

几个关于Gentoo中文Wiki的问题。

1. 登录以后用户名的第一个字母自动变成了大写，我刚注册登录时以为是自己注册时就用了大写；

2. 参数设置--用户数据  下面电子邮件写成了“点子邮件”；

3. 现在页面上大多数连接都是红色的而且点击以后是不存在的链接，是不是因为还没有完成？

4. 需要Wiki的帮助，但是帮助页面是空的。网上的Wiki标记习惯跟emacs-wiki差不少。

----------

## cyfdecyf

写了一些关于FVWM-Crystal的东西，想发在中文Wiki里面，语法标记之类的很好学，但是不知道怎么发才比较好。一开始编辑Howto那一页以后没有保存就开始写文章，然后保存文章以后发现Howto列表里面没有出现自己的文章，所以又重新发了一遍。不过看到最近更改里面几乎全是我的修改后我就再也不敢动了，怕搞乱掉……

如果真的弄乱的的话请原谅……

急需帮助！最好有sandbox那样的东西，可以让新手做些试验。

----------

## EricHsu

 *cyfdecyf wrote:*   

> 好消息啊！
> 
> 我是去年10月开始接触Linux的，一个月的时间从FC4到SuSE10，然后就基本不用Windows了。最早为了更多的了解Linux，打算试试Gentoo，所以在寒假开始之前看了不少Gentoo的文档，当时就一直找不到多少中文的资料，找到的也大多是繁体中文的台湾同胞们翻译的。关于安装的比较全面的文档就只有EricHsu翻译的了（不过比较老了），谢谢他了（祝他创业顺利，还有多留些时间给女朋友 ）！
> 
> 

 

我们需要有更多的 gento fans 一起来多多少少做一些事情. 无论对于新人老手, 文档都非常重要, 因为这几乎是学习的首要来源. 充足的中文文档对于 gentoo 这个发行版本身或者整个 opensource 社区里的众多软件为国人所认识, 所接纳的进程的推动是很关键的. 希望朋友们在享用着来自开源社区众多智慧结晶的同时, 也能在自己力所能及的范围内, 在自己学习生活工作之余点滴做点小贡献, 当你知道自己做的小翻译, 小文档, 小工具能为素未谋面的其他一些远在异地乃至异国的朋友所使用, 所受益, 所赞赏, 相信你也会感受到满是欣喜的成就感  :Smile: 

"祝他创业顺利，还有多留些时间给女朋友  :Smile: " - 这是我今年迄今为止听到的最温暖的一句话, 今晚让 gf 看看你的帖子  :Wink:  不过我目前每天只能分配 30 分钟和她网上视频, sigh... :'(

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 寒假开始后在SuSE下安装时还是主要参考了英文的文档（还有一些从stage1开始安装的文章，当时还是先把Windows删掉了腾出空间来给Gentoo的 ）。因为没有经验，而且看英文文档总会比较慢，所以总共花了一个星期的时间才把系统建起来，后来安装一些软件解决一些问题又花了一个星期。那半个月真是很累，我几乎每天都是6个小时花在电脑上，不过真的是学到了不少东西，如内核配置，xorg.conf的配置，字体的美化等。
> 
> 接下来就是爱上Gentoo了！已经没有再装Windows的打算了，因为Gentoo更好的满足了我！
> ...

 

有些朋友会不会觉得 "折腾" 什么字体配置, 桌面美化并不值得? 其实, 我觉得这些都值得. 

GNU/Linux 中大概 90% 以上的东西都是很好的, 而其中多少有 10% 左右的粗糙的边角, 这和 opensource 社区的特性有关 - 大部分软件都是人们在爱好热情的驱动下在业余时间按自己所需开发的; 也和 *nix 世界的历史有关, 至少在普罗大众最常接触到的桌面应用这一领域, *nix 并不是最强的.

于是, 这 10% 左右的粗糙可能最直观的体现之一就是默认的字体不够好看, 桌面不够漂亮不够炫... 而这刚好为新人们的 Linux 学习提供了一个很有兴趣的切入点: 不少人都喜欢 pp 的桌面吧? 那就自己动手吧!

对全新领域的一个好的学习的历程应该是这样: 挑自己感兴趣, 易解决的地方切入, 获取轻量的成就感; 在此次积累的基础上, 发现新的, 可能更深入的兴趣点, 以之前的成就感为激励, 追寻新的, 更多的成就感; 依此深入, 日渐积累, 慢慢就会成为传说中的高手的  :Smile: 

gentoo 是一个很好的 GNU/Linux 的学习平台, 安装一次 stage1, 就能让你把很多 linux 的知识串起来, 学到手. 为它投入更多吧!

我自己现在天天都是在 gentoo 下开发, 学习, 娱乐. 唯一对 windows 的需求就是 - 一会要和 gf QQ 视频...   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 我现在很喜欢Linux。在Linux的世界（或许应该说是开源的世界）大家都无私地奉献着，给别人提供帮助。如果没有那些热心人写下他们自己曾经遇到问题的解决方法我想我的Gentoo的旅程肯定会痛苦很多，甚至都无法进行下去。我很喜欢这样的世界，我也希望自己能为这个世界贡献一份力量，在我看来帮助别人最后也会帮助到你自己！（而且如果自己不做点什么的话总会感觉有点自私了。）
> 
> 虽然以我现在的能力还不能够作出什么巨大的贡献，但是就像dundas所说的，翻译和写一些自己使用过程中遇到的问题的解决方法还是可以的。我很愿意为Gentoo中文Wiki作出一点微小的贡献！另外感谢所有曾经帮助过我的人！
> ...

 

非常赞同你对开源世界的理解! 开源社区里的人们并不需要金钱, 他们辛勤付出的一切, 只为了软件的 "关于" 对话框 "贡献者" 名单里有自己骄傲的名字, 只为了许许多多用上他们的东西的人里, 或多或少有一个两个在欣赏着, 感谢着他们.

让我们向这些骄傲的开源社区的每一个贡献者致敬!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> BTW:
> 
> 话多了。现在一谈到自己的Linux经历就总是会有许多话要说，而且会变得很激动……
> ...

 

喜欢和你这样的 fans 交流, opensource 本来就是一个让人激动的世界, gentoo 更是  :Wink:  有空多交流!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 几个关于Gentoo中文Wiki的问题。
> 
> 1. 登录以后用户名的第一个字母自动变成了大写，我刚注册登录时以为是自己注册时就用了大写；
> ...

 

你说的是 http://www.tecehux.com 还是 http://zh.gentoo-wiki.com/ ?

前者是 tecehux 兄年前建的, 也是有段时间没能维护;

后者是 zhllg 兄最近刚和 gentoo-wiki.com 的 admin 联系建立起来的, 我们考虑资源应该设法整合到一起.

如果是前者, 你需要联系 tecehux 兄;

后者则请 zhllg 兄来回答.

我基本上不会用 wikipedia 的 wiki :p

----------

## EricHsu

我们现在建了一个关于 "gentoo 中文" 的 google 讨论组, 关心这方面进展和活动的朋友欢迎到这里加入/订阅这个讨论组  :Smile: 

http://groups.google.com/group/gentoo-china

----------

## chinhantang

建议参考ubuntu的站点

用plone架构，新闻发布都是最基本的，我觉得共同参与一些项目才是最重要的，在这一点上用moinmoin的wiki架构也好，共同翻译或者共建项目

如果不嫌弃，我可以提供一个服务器，但是需要和其他站点一起。

----------

## r0bertz

 *cyfdecyf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 几个关于Gentoo中文Wiki的问题。
> 
> 1. 登录以后用户名的第一个字母自动变成了大写，我刚注册登录时以为是自己注册时就用了大写；
> ...

 

1. 这个是mediawiki自动改的，惯常做法，习惯就好了

2. 已经改正，这个版本的mediawiki有些东西还没有汉化，或者汉化的不是很好

3. 是的，wiki就是靠大家一起来编辑的么

4. 不知道你说的哪个帮助页面是空的，不过我想这个应该可以帮到你吧http://zh.gentoo-wiki.com/Wikipedia:%E5%B8%AE%E5%8A%A9

mediawiki和emacs-wiki不是一个人的作品，自然不一样

而且emacs-wiki实际上只是用了wiki里的一层概念，就是提供简单的标记方式来写html

而不能提供多人共同编辑

emacs-wiki的后续版本muse，已经不叫wiki了

----------

## bookstack

 *chinhantang wrote:*   

> 建议参考ubuntu的站点
> 
> 用plone架构，新闻发布都是最基本的，我觉得共同参与一些项目才是最重要的，在这一点上用moinmoin的wiki架构也好，共同翻译或者共建项目
> 
> 如果不嫌弃，我可以提供一个服务器，但是需要和其他站点一起。

 

dreamhost不支持 zope和 plone的，主要是zope太吃系统资源了。

很少有isp提供plone的，你的服务器 是 dedicated server ?

----------

## bookstack

joomla和 drupal都提供了 demo的站点， 有兴趣的话可以先去感受一下。 

作自己的blog < http://kunxi.org> 时，两个都玩过，缺省的模板真是丑阿。——最后用了Wordpress.

评价一个cms除了易用性外，扩展性也很重要——即使原有的程序有不尽人意的地方，丰富的插件，也可以很好的补充。

----------

## EricHsu

 *chinhantang wrote:*   

> 建议参考ubuntu的站点
> 
> 用plone架构，新闻发布都是最基本的，我觉得共同参与一些项目才是最重要的，在这一点上用moinmoin的wiki架构也好，共同翻译或者共建项目
> 
> 如果不嫌弃，我可以提供一个服务器，但是需要和其他站点一起。

 

非常感谢 chinhantang 的心意! 怎么可能嫌弃呢!  :Very Happy: 

不过现在关键是没有一个方案给大家一个方向: 我们需要把一个 gentoo 中文站点做成什么样子? 希望多听听朋友们的意见...

目前 gentoo 中文 wiki 与 gwn 的翻译都非常需要人手, 我想, 我们优先把这方面的事情做好吧  :Smile: 

有时间和兴趣参与这两方面工作的朋友们欢迎加入到 gentoo 中文邮件列表上来:

http://groups.google.com/group/gentoo-china

尤其是 gwn 的翻译, 现在人手严重不足, 两个人靠 part time 几乎很难跟得上 gentoo 主站的脚步  :Sad: 

----------

## linky_fan

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

>  *chinhantang wrote:*   建议参考ubuntu的站点
> 
> 用plone架构，新闻发布都是最基本的，我觉得共同参与一些项目才是最重要的，在这一点上用moinmoin的wiki架构也好，共同翻译或者共建项目
> 
> 如果不嫌弃，我可以提供一个服务器，但是需要和其他站点一起。 
> ...

 

gwn的翻译是放在哪里的?wiki上面?

最近比较空(主要是上班时间比较空, 既能锻炼词汇又能帮上兔兔的忙)的说, 希望加入翻译.

----------

## cee1

关键是现在大家做的10%的polish工作成果能够巩固下来,这样不用重复工作了

还有gentoo的结构是非常方便配置的(gentoo的理念就是方便配置)，但是它没有图形化配置的后端，现在好像gentoo的安装已经有图形化工具了，接下来希望能够有预编译的完整版(每次编译实在太费时间了,而且编译中还可能出现失败，需要人为干涉而非完全自动化)这样大家才有更多时间玩selinux、xen、xgl...

预编译好的，图形化配置的gentoo我想应该在"人气“上可以超过现在很红的Ubuntu

----------

## linky_fan

楼上说的有点像arch了

----------

## r0bertz

 *cee1 wrote:*   

> 关键是现在大家做的10%的polish工作成果能够巩固下来,这样不用重复工作了
> 
> 还有gentoo的结构是非常方便配置的(gentoo的理念就是方便配置)，但是它没有图形化配置的后端，现在好像gentoo的安装已经有图形化工具了，接下来希望能够有预编译的完整版(每次编译实在太费时间了,而且编译中还可能出现失败，需要人为干涉而非完全自动化)这样大家才有更多时间玩selinux、xen、xgl...
> 
> 预编译好的，图形化配置的gentoo我想应该在"人气“上可以超过现在很红的Ubuntu

 

我觉得事情不是这么简单的

不可忽略的一点是ubuntu有钱

Mark Shuttleworth当年一转手净赚5亿多美元

----------

## jeffky

支持!

希望参与翻译工作; 

对了,楼主的这篇http://nkeric.3322.org/handbook-index.htm,如果可以的话,我希望参与修改更新中. 

很早以前,也翻译过,只是翻译了一部分,没有做完. 现在想做个完整. 

http://groups.google.com/group/gentoo-china  已经加入

----------

## chinhantang

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

>  *chinhantang wrote:*   建议参考ubuntu的站点
> 
> 用plone架构，新闻发布都是最基本的，我觉得共同参与一些项目才是最重要的，在这一点上用moinmoin的wiki架构也好，共同翻译或者共建项目
> 
> 如果不嫌弃，我可以提供一个服务器，但是需要和其他站点一起。 
> ...

 

翻译是一步都不能停的

gentoo站点做成什么样子？？

偶倾向于ubuntu的站点风格和定位，喜欢啄木鸟社区的认真，建议两种风格结合起来

并且gentoo是用python成分很重，所以建议plone和moinmoin。

本人能够掌握一个固定ip地址和一台服务器，但需要架设别的站点。另外本人缺少很多知识，所以进行很慢（一边学习一边实践，很多方面的知识，现在感觉也很累），很想找朋友一起安装配置这台服务器。

----------

## EricHsu

 *jeffky wrote:*   

> 支持!
> 
> 希望参与翻译工作; 
> 
> 对了,楼主的这篇http://nkeric.3322.org/handbook-index.htm,如果可以的话,我希望参与修改更新中. 
> ...

 

hey jeffky,

我个人站点上的手册很久没能更新了, 你愿意接着做下去是多么让人高兴的一件事!

我在想着是不是可以放到 zh.gentoo-wiki.com 让大家都能一起更新? 

gentoo 手册有它自己的翻译流程, 可能和 gwn 差不多, 如果你有空的话, 不妨问问 gentoo 文档方面的管理员,

我们可以试着在现有的基础上结合 gwn 的做法, 让 gentoo handbook 有正式的简体中文版  :Smile: 

----------

## EricHsu

 *chinhantang wrote:*   

> 翻译是一步都不能停的
> 
> gentoo站点做成什么样子？？
> 
> 偶倾向于ubuntu的站点风格和定位，喜欢啄木鸟社区的认真，建议两种风格结合起来
> ...

 

现在 gwn 的翻译在 zhllg 兄的带领下进行得有条不紊  :Smile: 

站点则一直处于停顿状态, 欢迎有时间的朋友一起来把事情一点点推动, 毕竟我们都是靠自己工作学习之余的时间凭着兴趣与热情来为开源项目作点滴贡献的  :Smile: 

你对 gentoo 和 python 关系的说法我非常认同, 我甚至想着用 django 来写这个站点, 这比用现有的 CMS 刺激多了  :Smile:  现在我手上的两个项目都是用 django 开发的, 其中一个就是我签名档里的 ifaxian. django 的开发速度很快, 非常好玩, 对 python web 应用开发有兴趣的朋友不妨试试 django, 有问题欢迎讨论  :Smile: 

----------

